
Truth, Lies, and 'Doxxing': The Real Moral of the Gawker/Reddit Story - czr80
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2012/10/truth-lies-doxxing-internet-vigilanteism/
======
jnazario
this isn't limited to anonymous and doxing, this has been going on for a while
now. the internet's role in mobilizing people as vigilantes - in the name of
truth, justice, etc - is growing. see the stories here:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_vigilantism>

